# Zoey. Zoey! Zoeeeeyyyyy!!!!! *pictures on 5*



## PJM

Did you catch the modified reference from friends??  
I brought home our new adopted girl Zoey last night. She is probably around 1 1/2 years old. Her previous owner got her from a petstore, where they had about 10-15 hedgies all together in an aquarium! :shock: But he did a great job getting her everything she needed. 
At first, she was just one big huff-ball. But we had some girl-time during the long drive home. I had her in the passenger's seat in a carrier, buckled in. Had it unzipped just a little, so I could peak in on her. I could hear her huffing every now & then. 
She annointed twice on the way home. I think once because of the carrier & once because I put my hand next to the meshing. As it got dark, I turned on the light to check on her & she was trying to climb out of the carrier! Well, I took the opportunity to pet her, which she doesn't like & promptly took cover.
Got her home & everything all situated. Took her out of the carrier & she was very upset. I just held her close to my chest & chilled for a bit. Eventually, she stopped huffing & popping & then I guess her curiosity got the better of her. She un-balled & started snooping around. Prompty annointed on me again. This time, she was all into it & fell over in my hands. :lol: 
She will be staying in my husbands office until quarantine is over. 
I got her up this morning & she is already getting used to me. She does NOT like to be petted. Her ears are just a bit tattered, I'll start working on them today. And will take her to my vet in a bout a week or so, once she settles in. Here are some of our pictures this morning. She matches our carpet pretty well! :lol: 
























*edited to change page numbers for most current pictures*


----------



## Nancy

*Re: Zoey. Zoey! Zoeeeeyyyyy!!!!!*

She is gorgeous. Congratulations.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove

*Re: Zoey. Zoey! Zoeeeeyyyyy!!!!!*

Yay Zoey's now home in her forever home. I'm so glad that you two are bonding so quickly. She is adorable. Congrats and good luck with her.


----------



## Olympia

*Re: Zoey. Zoey! Zoeeeeyyyyy!!!!!*

LOL about the carpet! :lol: She is beautiful, I'm glad things are going well and it's nice to know she was well taken care of by her former owner.


----------



## LarryT

*Re: Zoey. Zoey! Zoeeeeyyyyy!!!!!*

Wow she is stunning  Kudos and congrats to you!!


----------



## fracturedcircle

*Re: Zoey. Zoey! Zoeeeeyyyyy!!!!!*

so happy for you!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

*Re: Zoey. Zoey! Zoeeeeyyyyy!!!!!*

Awww, she is precious! I love her coloring! Congrats


----------



## DeniseLynette

*Re: Zoey. Zoey! Zoeeeeyyyyy!!!!!*

Awh she is just too cute 
Congrats & good luck with everything, I know she will be greatly taken care of


----------



## shetland

*Re: Zoey. Zoey! Zoeeeeyyyyy!!!!!*

Her little face is so pretty and gentle!


----------



## nationofamanda

*Re: Zoey. Zoey! Zoeeeeyyyyy!!!!!*

what a beauty!


----------



## hercsmom

*Re: Zoey. Zoey! Zoeeeeyyyyy!!!!!*

I love her coloring!


----------



## EryBee

*Re: Zoey. Zoey! Zoeeeeyyyyy!!!!!*

I am so glad that you got to adopt her! Let the spoiling begin.


----------



## Sela

*Re: Zoey. Zoey! Zoeeeeyyyyy!!!!!*

...WOW. She is BEAUTIFUL, colour me jealous. <3 She really looks like she's grinning in that last pic, how cute. I'm glad things worked out for you and that she was able to come home with you, she's obviously going to be a spoiled little lovehog.

Keep us updated on her progress with you, and post lots and lots of pictures!


----------



## jinglesharks

*Re: Zoey. Zoey! Zoeeeeyyyyy!!!!!*

Yes, I second that, post lots of pictures! She's absolutely charming, I'm glad she found another good home! It's so rare that I hear of a rehomed hedgie that actually came from a good home before that it's just so heartwarming  I wish you lots of fun and cuddles with her.


----------



## susanaproenca

*Re: Zoey. Zoey! Zoeeeeyyyyy!!!!!*

Zoey is so beatiful! I love her color! You must be so excited!


----------



## Littlefootsmama

*Re: Zoey. Zoey! Zoeeeeyyyyy!!!!!*

Thank you so much for giving Zoey such a loving home! I love rescue stories!


----------



## PJM

*Re: Zoey. Zoey! Zoeeeeyyyyy!!!!! *pics pg 2**

Thanks for all the kind words!! Things are progressing nicely with Zoey. Got her out last night after we were done with Cholla. She's very sweet, but huffy & shy. She does eventually come out of it & explores a bit. She climbed up on my shoulder & just stayed there for a while. 








Later, she had some time with hedgie-daddy. I was a little surprised that he wanted her, since she was so huffy. (He's all about Cholla). But he did so good with her. He just held her & held her until she got tired of huffing. Then she burrowed herself into the crook of his arm. I was proud of them both.


----------



## LizardGirl

*Re: Zoey. Zoey! Zoeeeeyyyyy!!!!! *pictures on 2**

Awww, glad to see Zoey is settling in well with you guys!


----------



## Hedgieonboard

*Re: Zoey. Zoey! Zoeeeeyyyyy!!!!! *pictures on 2**

She is such an adorable hedgie, I love the pics  She looks so content in both pics.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

*Re: Zoey. Zoey! Zoeeeeyyyyy!!!!! *pictures on 2**

How wonderful! She already loves you guys!


----------



## PJM

*Re: Zoey. Zoey! Zoeeeeyyyyy!!!!! *pictures on 2**

My little girl is cracking me up! She is quite independent & loves to run around the room. This morning, I had her out to check on her, look for stray threads, refill her food & water & *not* clean her wheel. What!? She's also a neat-freak! NO poopy wheel!! I am in love.  
Anyway, while she was out, she discovered our curtains. She chewed & chewed & chewed & then annointed. Then did it all over again. She completely ignored that I was there (would usually huff at me for getting so close). So, to bore you all - I have pictures & a video! The video is from my camera & is the first time I've done this, so I don't know how it will turn out. Didn't expect it to be as long, but she sure got into it! *edited to add the video link.*





















I LOVE this picture of her under the table.








And the goooey, foamy curtain she left behind. Gross. :lol:


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

*Re: Zoey. Zoey! Zoeeeeyyyyy!!!!! *pictures on 3**

Awww, she's like, "Mmmm, curtains!" :lol:


----------



## Sela

*Re: Zoey. Zoey! Zoeeeeyyyyy!!!!! *pictures on 3**

Look at her, trying to stuff as much of the curtain into her mouth as she can. What a silly girl! And so cute, too.


----------



## PJM

*Re: Zoey. Zoey! Zoeeeeyyyyy!!!!! *pictures on 3**

OK, I seriously have to stop. But she's too funny!! Tonight, I had Cholla & Daddy had Zoey. She is so shy & huffy, unless she's annointing. Then the entire world stops. Daddy had his hand near her & she started to nibble on him. Got to be too much, so he took his hand away. So she came out of her hiding spot - in search of flesh! I honestly can't believe he let her do this, since she already got carried away on his hand. It was all I could do to take pictures - I was laughing so hard!! :lol: I will let the pictures speak for themselves...

















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Quit flirting with my husband!!!!
















Now that she's had her way with him....


----------



## Sarahg

*Re: Zoey. Zoey! Zoeeeeyyyyy!!!!! *pictures on 3**



PJM said:


>


Brave man!



PJM said:


> Quit flirting with my husband!!!!


LOL!


----------



## Hedgieonboard

*Re: Zoey. Zoey! Zoeeeeyyyyy!!!!! *pictures on 3**

I can't stop laughing! That is too funny and she looks pretty content with what she has done lol


----------



## EryBee

*Re: Zoey. Zoey! Zoeeeeyyyyy!!!!! *pictures on 3**

First curtains, now human flesh, what's next?! :lol:


----------



## pammie

*Re: Zoey. Zoey! Zoeeeeyyyyy!!!!! *pictures on 3**

shes lovely!


----------



## LarryT

*Re: Zoey. Zoey! Zoeeeeyyyyy!!!!! *pictures on 3**

You better tell your hubby to be careful! Looks like she's going for the jugular :lol: 
Great pics as always  thanks for sharing!


----------



## zorropirate

*Re: Zoey. Zoey! Zoeeeeyyyyy!!!!! *pictures on 3**

Goodness!! That pic of her trying to nibble your hubby made my morning, those little teeth!! HAHAHAH!!!

And a curtain gobbler!! How fascinating!!!


----------



## QuinntonsMom

*Re: Zoey. Zoey! Zoeeeeyyyyy!!!!! *pictures on 3**

Zombie Hedgie?! Or maybe Vampire Hedgie since she's going for a major artery. She is TOO cute!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

*Re: Zoey. Zoey! Zoeeeeyyyyy!!!!! *pictures on 3**

:lol: That is all I can say! :lol:


----------



## PJM

*Re: Zoey. Zoey! Zoeeeeyyyyy!!!!! *pictures on 3**

I know, I know... more pictures! :roll: Cholla's gonna start to get jealous pretty soon.
Zoey is making wonderful progress. While, she still doesn't like to be petted, she doesn't go hyper-huff at our touch anymore. She was very care-free last night. Here are some pictures.
























And when I decided to get HHC on-line, she wanted to join in.








Taking her to the vet today. So, we'll see how long the good mood lasts.


----------



## Sela

*Re: Zoey. Zoey! Zoeeeeyyyyy!!!!! *pictures on 4**

She's beautiful. I'm so jealous, she's precious. <3 I want another one, too...


----------



## susanaproenca

*Re: Zoey. Zoey! Zoeeeeyyyyy!!!!! *pictures on 4**

I love her little face!


----------



## PJM

*Re: Zoey. Zoey! Zoeeeeyyyyy!!!!! *pictures on 4**

OK PEOPLE!! I KNOW THAT 27 OF YOU HAVE LOOKED AT THIS THREAD SINCE THE LAST TIME I LOOKED!! TELL ME SOMETHING!! TELL ME MY HEDGIE IS CUTE OR MY PICTURES ARE ADORABLE!! AHHHHH!!!


----------



## LarryT

*Re: Zoey. Zoey! Zoeeeeyyyyy!!!!! *pictures on 4**



PJM said:


> OK PEOPLE!! I KNOW THAT 27 OF YOU HAVE LOOKED AT THIS THREAD SINCE THE LAST TIME I LOOKED!! TELL ME SOMETHING!! TELL ME MY HEDGIE IS CUTE OR MY PICTURES ARE ADORABLE!! AHHHHH!!!


15 of them was me :lol: she is so cute I have to keep coming back to get one more look  
Great things always happen to great people


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

*Re: Zoey. Zoey! Zoeeeeyyyyy!!!!! *pictures on 4**

Aww, looks like she's settling in nicely! Sweet girl you have!


----------



## fracturedcircle

*Re: Zoey. Zoey! Zoeeeeyyyyy!!!!! *pictures on 3**



PJM said:


> I know, I know... more pictures! :roll: Cholla's gonna start to get jealous pretty soon.
> Zoey is making wonderful progress. While, she still doesn't like to be petted, she doesn't go hyper-huff at our touch anymore. She was very care-free last night. Here are some pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when I decided to get HHC on-line, she wanted to join in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking her to the vet today. So, we'll see how long the good mood lasts.


i really love the first pic! she is a lovey girl.


----------



## schmelderz

*Re: Zoey. Zoey! Zoeeeeyyyyy!!!!! *pictures on 4**

Awwwwww cute pictures  Looks like she'll be a spoiled little girl


----------



## shetland

*Re: Zoey. Zoey! Zoeeeeyyyyy!!!!! *pictures on 4**

She is adorable! I love how you spoil your babies!!!


----------



## PJM

*Re: Zoey. Zoey! Zoeeeeyyyyy!!!!! *pictures on 4**

:lol: LOL Larry! The rest was actually me! Honestly, I don't know how many times she needs to hear it? She's so needy! :roll: :lol:


----------



## zorropirate

*Re: Zoey. Zoey! Zoeeeeyyyyy!!!!! *pictures on 4**

More pictures of her teeth please!! They crack me up, I too keep coming back here to look at them over and over.

HAHAH.


----------



## smg323

*Re: Zoey. Zoey! Zoeeeeyyyyy!!!!! *pictures on 4**

Beautiful! Congrats on such a sweetie!!

And what a fantastic name, I've had 2 hedgies named Zoe (but pronounced Zoey) over the years.
They both hated being held, big grumpy prickle balls. They were so similar, the second was originally named Chamomile but she was just sooooo Zoe that the name didn't last long....


----------



## PJM

*Re: Zoey. Zoey! Zoeeeeyyyyy!!!!! *pictures on 4**

Zoey had what I think is her first taste of banana last night. She liked it alot. So did Cholla (which really surprised me, he hates everything but kibble & mealies).

I'm still playing around with how I want to organize all Zoey's posts. I like having it all in one spot (especially so her previous owner can find them easily), but I also like new threads, esp when there are new pictures. 
Sorry I'm so wishy-washy. I think that I will link some of the other Zoey threads to this one, so he can still find them. Maybe just use this thread as daily life update. We'll see how it works.

Zoey & Cholla's day out
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=7116
Zoey the Hutt
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=7098
Everybody was Kung-fu fighting
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=6995


----------



## sarah.rabia

*Re: Zoey. Zoey! Zoeeeeyyyyy!!!!! *pictures on 4**

Your pictures are adorable! What a sweet little family member you have.  I love the eating curtains one and the Youtube video was so cute! And the one where she wanted to join you on HHC forum...so precious. I wonder if my little Chota will want to help me out with my design home work?! I'm taking drawing class this quarter...so I know he will be a frequent model. 
Keep the pictures coming PJM!


----------



## Dubersive

*Re: Zoey. Zoey! Zoeeeeyyyyy!!!!! *pictures on 4**

Hey guys,

Former parent of Zoey here 

I know she's no longer under my care, but I really appreciate all the kind words about Zoey. I never realized just how cute and funny she was until she was no longer in my house. Thank you for sharing these awesome pictures PJ, and for being such a wonderful hedgie-parent 

I think my favorites pictures so far are Zoey the Hutt, the one where she's enjoying her curtains, and the one where she's chomping away at your husband's neck. She's always been a bit quirky :lol:

Also, I'm happy to see she's continuing her necking habits. I loved taking her out of her cage and just setting her on my shoulder while playing a game or internet-browsing. She'd nestle in between the back of my neck and the chair. Would get very upset if I tried to move her from that spot!

Just make sure she relieves herself before she climbs on your shoulder...she loved giving me little "surprises" out of the blue.

Oi...I miss ya, Zoey!

I know I've said it a thousand times already, but thanks again PJ, for everything .


----------



## PJM

*Re: Zoey. Zoey! Zoeeeeyyyyy!!!!! *pictures on 4**

Got a few cute pictures of Zoey last night. She was feeling especially adorable. 
























*edited to add - Woops! just noticed that's a Cholla nose than snuck in there!*

Here's some more links to other Zoey threads (for her former owner)
Wink, Wink, Nudge, Nudge
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=7695
Latest Cholla & Zoey pictures
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=7653
Rambutan
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=7366


----------



## EryBee

Love the nose picture!


----------



## fracturedcircle

*Re: Zoey. Zoey! Zoeeeeyyyyy!!!!! *pictures on 4**



PJM said:


> Got a few cute pictures of Zoey last night. She was feeling especially adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some more links to other Zoey threads (for her former owner)
> Wink, Wink, Nudge, Nudge
> viewtopic.php?f=17&t=7695
> Latest Cholla & Zoey pictures
> viewtopic.php?f=17&t=7653
> Rambutan
> viewtopic.php?f=17&t=7366


ok PJM.... you just won't stop amazing me with your photos, right?


----------



## Hedgieonboard

I love them all but the middle one is my favorite, too adorable


----------



## shetland

I love them all too!


----------



## PJM

Some of the latest pictures of my special girl Zoey

















And some more links to older threads...
Cuddle time with Cholla & Zoey
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=8036
Smiling Hedgies
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=8139
Studious Cholla & Girly-Girl Zoey
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=8276
"Let me See your TP Roll"
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=7869
Skateboarding Zoey
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=7816
Zoey - Daddy's "Little" Girl
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=8785


----------



## Hedgieonboard

Them teefers are too cute, I'm in love with the second picture. Almost looks like a huge smile


----------



## susanaproenca

Zoey is too funny! I love the second picture, it made me smile!


----------



## Nancy

Oh my gosh. She is too cute. I love the first one. She looks so content and happy.


----------



## MissC

:shock: 
Zoey smiles??? All the time???

Holy crap!! :lol:


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

Zoey looks soooo relaxed in the first picture! She's like, "Hey, I'm cool, don't bother me."


----------



## ZoëAnn

I love her color! Awesome name, by the way. Coming from a fellow Zoë :lol:


----------



## PJM

Some more pictures of our little girl Zoey.

Seriously, could she be any cuter!???? :lol: 

























And links to older threads
Tea With Cholla & Zoey
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=11199
Video of Cholla & Zoey
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=10984
My Mom & Dad Finally meet the hedgies
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=10869
Cholla & Zoey Pictures
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=10814
Cholla & Zoey Tiptoe Through the Tulips
Cholla & Zoey go to Kindergarten!
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=9626&p=99022&hilit=kindergarten#p99022
Zoey, Daddy's little Girl
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=8785&p=74552&hilit=zoey#p74552


----------



## cylaura

Awwwww, these latest pictures are too sweet! The second one, of her little hedgie face in the towel, is just precious. Zoey is such a lucky girl.


----------



## Nebular

She looks like a spoiled little princess in that last one. :lol:


----------



## Nancy

That is just the most kissable face.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

The one where someone is petting her face is so cute! She looks soo happy ^_^


----------



## mizgoldstein

I love love LOVE watching the adventures of Zoey and Cholla! They are soooo adorable! And so photogenic! You and your husband are wonderful parents  Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

Zoey is always so photogenic!!! Thank you sharing these PJ!


----------



## ReginasMommy

Aww, she looks so content being worshiped like that! Cute!


----------

